# KNIFE DEFENSE and CONFINED SPACES Seminar - Phoenix



## Kwan Lee (Mar 17, 2005)

Kwan Lee, Certified Instructor under Vladimir Vasiliev, will be conducting a one-day seminar in Mesa, Arizona, on April 23rd (Saturday).  Time: 10AM-3PM

*Areas of study: 
Confined spaces and Knife Defense--Operating against multiple opponents and around obstructions. *

Portion of proceeds to go to the family of fallen instructor, Arkadiy Stepankovsky of System-Chicago. 

Seminar flier: www.russiancombat.com/flier_Apr_23_Mesa.pdf 

For more information, visit www.systema.us or call 602-793-9399.


----------



## Kwan Lee (May 25, 2005)

Thanks to those that attended the April seminar in Mesa, AZ. It was a great day of training, and we ended up sending half of all funds to Arkadiy's family. Here are some highlights from the second half of training: 

http://www.russiancombat.com/mesa_4_05_ext.wmv 

Enjoy! 

Kwan Lee


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Jun 20, 2005)

Comrade- thanks for sharing the good work and the clip.


----------

